# original botls



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am new to this and trying to replace some bolts that do not come in "kits". Specifically right now the bolt that holds the brake clutch pedal assembly. is there a place to source from?


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

There are several. One I use most often is Ames Performance Engineering. Not advertising for them, but their prices are much better than others. 1-800-421-2637 Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.. They have a good catalog. Customer service is awesome.

Another choice is The Parts Place. Ditto on not advertising. 1-800-442-0411. www.thepartsplaceinc.com Prices here are fair, as well. I just hate their catalog.

Just finishing up with a 2+ year total restoration on a '69 GTO. Parts costs really add up, but it was surely and experience, fun and educating. Learned many sources for parts... reproduction and NOS.

Good Luck!


----------

